# Beekeeping from Jamaica



## Duhaje Jennings

Just to share some photos from my small island


----------



## RAK

I don't see any photos?


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

I know. I'm having problems posting the pics here. I'm using my phone so I think that is the problem


----------



## KQ6AR

I find it easier to upload photos to a free server like www.photobucket.com.
Then I just post a link to the picture in my post.


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

Thanks I'm going to try that


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

<a href="http://s281.photobucket.com/albums/kk224/digi_2008/?action=view&current=IMG-20120313-00701-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk224/digi_2008/IMG-20120313-00701-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Duhaje Jennings




----------



## Duhaje Jennings




----------



## Brian Suchan

How do those hive stay on those hive stands??? What is in the containers underneath the legs on the metal hive stands???


----------



## KQ6AR

The metal one appears to be for nuc production. & the cups for ant control.


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

The exact location I am at have some very large ants that we call red ants. The containers are filled with water and/or old engine oil so the ants can't crawl onto the boxes. These ants will kill even a strong colony in a few hours. I have seen these ants team up and fight colonies colonies in batches. Sometimes they come for honey sometimes for brood.


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

Theses hives are mmuch closer than I would prefer as well but with the lack of space as well as this apiary being a feeder for smaller apiaries they seem to be doing fine. I use different colour boxes so only two boxes beside eachother can look alike on a row.bees seem to be able to tell the difference between 2 similar boxes but have problems with 3 or more. Even if the bottom boards alone are differnt seems to help.


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

That particular stand was just an experiment my neighbour made it for me. The others are stronger because of slanted legs. Stands that will hold honey producers are just metal pipes on top of blocks.


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

I reap small quantities very often. Gets the bees constantly building.


----------



## danmcm

constantly building? are you crushing the comb or extracting... Jamaica is a beautiful place lotsa flowers year round what a wonderful place to have bees no winter down time. hmmm honey glazed jerk chicken i am inspired.

Daniel

Maryville, Tn


----------



## Lburou

I like your apiary 

Do you have any mites or beetles or other pests that plague the bees (other than the red ants  )?


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

Since year, the beekeeping industry in my country haas taken a big blow. The mites have taken over.The beetles have moved in on the weaaker hives. Truth be told though, I broke my brood cycles and then continuously did splits. So I'm one of the few beekepers smiling. Most of the older guys just go by routine and even when I've tried to share with them some are not receptive.


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

Thanks Lburou!


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

Well I started off with 10 single brood chambers and 20 5 frame nucsss in February as an experiment. I am now at about 90 with a feww nucs. Soundss crazy but I'm trying to reach 200 before december. I don't let them go lazy on me and I give them lots of work to do by building fresh combs to expand. I extract not crush the combs. I havnt fed once for the last 2 years can u imagine if I did?


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

Oh apart from the mites, bettles and ants we have foul brood. I had it about 5 years back but I shook them down phased out those beess and purchased this new stock which I have tested for being hygenic and they are in majority. My queens are replaced after a few months and they out breed most pests...oh ya we have some birds we call pitcheries. I pay my little cousins for shooting them with the sling


----------



## Lburou

Duhaje Jennings said:


> Since year, the beekeeping industry in my country haas taken a big blow. The mites have taken over.The beetles have moved in on the weaaker hives. Truth be told though, I broke my brood cycles and then continuously did splits. So I'm one of the few beekepers smiling. Most of the older guys just go by routine and even when I've tried to share with them some are not receptive.





Duhaje Jennings said:


> Well I started off with 10 single brood chambers and 20 5 frame nucsss in February as an experiment. I am now at about 90 with a feww nucs. Soundss crazy but I'm trying to reach 200 before december. I don't let them go lazy on me and I give them lots of work to do by building fresh combs to expand. I extract not crush the combs. I havnt fed once for the last 2 years can u imagine if I did?





Duhaje Jennings said:


> Oh apart from the mites, bettles and ants we have foul brood. I had it about 5 years back but I shook them down phased out those beess and purchased this new stock which I have tested for being hygenic and they are in majority. My queens are replaced after a few months and they out breed most pests...oh ya we have some birds we call pitcheries. I pay my little cousins for shooting them with the sling


Thank you for the reports, they are very interesting. We old people are resistant to change....I guess it applies to bees too.


----------



## finesherb

Great post Duhaje!! I've been to Jamaica several times and it is one of my favorite destinations in the world. Your posts were very enlightning  I like the honey glazed jerk idea and think I'll be making that here this weekend! Your welcome to come over.....LOL Cheers.


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

I can see you all like your jerk chicken! Hahahha wish I could but juggling between being a teacher and keeping bees....ai sah! Here we only have a handful of beekeepers who do only beekeeping. We don't have pollination services like in the US. Most beekeepers only rely on honey. On the average we sell a 750ml bottle of honey for $800..holds about 2 pounds and woorks out to about $9US dollars. I am thinking I can go full time with 200 hives. Not just honey but pollen and other things.


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

One day I will invite you all to my country and we go to the beach everyday and eat... u guessed it honey glazed jerk chicken!!! Im at Disney World almost every Easter with my family, i just cant get enough of that place.


----------



## Duhaje Jennings




----------



## Duhaje Jennings

The one to the left is a mixture of different honey sources. The one to the right is the honey most people know jamaica for, Logwood Honey. its a very ...hmmmm...cant really describe the taste but really nice!!! we have a few weeks shot of getting this honey. overall the honey from Jamaica has a more full taste or more parts of your taste buds are involved. sorry for my lack of proper descriptions. Hope i can send up samples for you all! the picture in the next post will wow some! well it did me...drum roll!!!! YES MAN!


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

PINK HONEY!!!!!! Older beekeepers say its from a vine that doesnt bloom every year im doing some research into this.


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

This is the deadly ant im talking about!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drotski

Hey, I just sent a PM, but wanted to share our experiences with the others...I have requested to view this apiary on my trip to Jamaica at the end of August/early September...I am a beekeeper in the NE US (Maine), and would love to learn of beekeeping in such a drastically different climate. I also would love to buy some honey to share with the local beekeeping organization (www.androscogginbeekeepers.org). I currently keep 7 hives in Lisbon, ME.


----------



## Drotski

Sorry for the delay, please check your inbox for a reply.


----------



## Eyeshooter

Hi, Duhaje.

I have loved reading your reports. My daughter is currently a Peace Corps volunteer in Free Hill working on various projects including organic agriculture. She mentioned they lost hives to the ants. When we visited earlier this year, I was amazed by the beauty of your island. If the folks who have mentioned how much they like Jamaica are only visiting the resorts, rent a car and really see Jamaica! Do not bring honey to share, though. We brought some honey for our daughter and as part of our gifts for her host family. Customs made us throw it away. Evidently the bees were devastated a while ago and now they have locked down the country from importing bees, honey, even a lot of beekeeping supplies. Can you write about what happened , Duhaje?

Best of luck!

John


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

Hello. You are right. The government had placed restrictions on the importation of honey and wax as well as bees. This was to protect the Island from the introduction of diseases and pests. It is also to protect a very vital but possibly fragile industry. It started with the first observations of American Foul Brood.


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

Hi everyone. I need some assistance in figuring something out. My bees whether location or type do not seem to break brood production since we have no distinct seasons. Does anyone recommend breaking the brood pattern more than once for the year. Last year I broke it by removing the queens and allowing the colonies to raise their own. I'm trying to go treatment free for varroa. All hives have screened bottom boards that I leave without a base all year round.


----------



## Lburou

Duhaje Jennings said:


> .... I'm trying to go treatment free for varroa. All hives have screened bottom boards that I leave without a base all year round.


How are you monitoring for mites? Did a break in brood rearing work for you last year? 

I'm adopting the "IPM" philosophy for varroa mite control. You will find some good reading here & here about mites, their strengths and vulnerabiliities.


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

Thank you. I stand corrected using the terms treatment free. What I really want is to not use the chemicals like apistan. Its been over a year since a very few of the mother hives were treated. I did many splits and took out the queens for many of them. I now know that the combs are very low in termms of chemical residue and non existent in some hives. So far I have placed a hygenic queen's offspring in more than half of the colonies. Not more to lessen inbreeding. What I will be embarking on now is the actual monitoring of the hives with sticky boards to see the best and mark them tobe bred from next year


----------



## clgs

Your photos are wonderful, thank you. The colored honeycomb picture is amazing!!!! Best of luck to you in building your business! Your students are lucky to have such a creative teacher who obviously likes to engineer and experiment.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

You could come to Disney World around March and stop by the Florida Bee College at Marineland/St. Augustine. William Masterton from Laughland, St. Ann has been coming for a few years now. I was in Jamaica last December teaching queen rearing.


----------



## Drotski

Thank you Duhaje for showing me a couple of your apiaries, and being such an informative and hospitable host. You have made this visit to Jamaica the best yet. You are definitely going places with your bees, and have a ton of knowledge to offer. Keep up the good work, and keep us updated on your discoveries!


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

Im glad you enjoyed yourself. I wouldn't mind if many more persons from this forum came to Jamaica.


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

Hello everyone! These ants may be of some benefit I am now finding out. the truth be told I am now seeing these ants targeting anything that comes from the hive. I am yet to see if they will consume mites that fall from my screened bottom boards. I have seen them attack a small hive beetle. quickly carrying it off. I have also seen where a smaller type that we call biting ants here actually clean up dead bees from the hive that gets stuck between the frames and the cover. I doubt these bees are much of a bother to live brood and bees due to finding them even in very small 2frame nucs that are easily killled. Maybe they will help to become apart of an IPM strategy. back to the red ants I have asked the question whether these ants are carriers of the american foulbrood in the hives. They will kill a weak hive so my thinking is they probably bring spores from the weak hive to other hives thus spreading. (ya not such an advantage here now). im just posting ideas maybe I will one day get to do some research.


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

Not to boast or anything but the bees in my apiaries are still bringing in pollen and raising much brood. Even after Sandy passed through. many beekeepers here are now patiently waiting for the logwood blossoms in January to February. I have decided to make a brave step and I am building enough boxes so i can expand to about 300 hives for next year. the big plan is to move from there then to 500. I am in the process of getting a small cell foundation mill and i will soon start building my own frames. I want to have control from production to final value added products.I am putting all my resources in these bees and wish me luck while I take this journey.


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

This hive was removed from a manhole at a wharf.


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

Found a hive in an old cotton tree here. This is negril point the last point of Jamaica from the west.


----------



## redhat

Check your private messages Duhaje.


----------



## Dmitry

Duhaje - I wish you the best. Once I made (on Ukraine) 28 colonies from 5 during three months and extracted 250 kg of honey additionally. But my mistake was - each colony was collecting honey independetly, in accordance with traditional method. I see - you have full understanding how quickly number of colonies can grow and you are doing it. Unfortunately, not all beekeepers have such developed understanding and are ready to be brave and to have tests. Hope, sometimes we will see each other (I am living in Ocho-Rios, St.Ann). Really, on Jamaica I am in intension to have majority of my colonies in one box and to create special bigger colonies when peak flow will be here. It's the best method I found and it is very different from traditioal method when each colony is collecting honey independently and needs to have minimum power 3 boxes for peak flow. Really, for development itself my colonies don't need to be bigger than in one box. But one box colony is not good to collect honey. Development from half of box to full one box is the quickest, and never has swarming, but when peak flow is here, beekeper needs to create one big colony from few one-box colonies (taking adult bees and seal brood to it) for having big colony which will collect honey while another one box colonies will proceed their development. Please, share, how you will collect honey? You will use traditional methods when each of colonies is collecting it independently?


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

Hello Dmitry. I like the method you are outlining. I was going the route of having many supers ready for each colony however, I like to try different methods. will your method include one brood box with plenty of space for a new queen to lay, then add several boxes of sealed brood continuously leading up to the main flow. these young bees will leave empty cells that cannot be filled with brood and will be filled with honey? this super box would not have larvae to care for so they become foragers very quickly as outlined is possible. the frames that will be taken from the support hives will give them more space so less swarming? Im am sorry i should ask you for the details. im just excited. I live just a few hours from you so we can meet. let me know if i am on the right track.


----------



## Dmitry

Hello Duhaje. For me it is not problem to response for your questions. I need to give some clarification. First of all, this method requests some experience in beekeeping and is not good for beginners. This method needs careful test, first of all, as well, before usage wit big quantity of colonies, as have own risks and needs some experience in usage. I will explain in which conditions method was born and you will see how good it for you (my concern is that with this speed development your colonies will be rather week for traditional method of honey collection as I had when made 28 from 5 during 3 months). On Ukraine on the spring (second part of May) we have the most valuable honey from tree acacia. Unfortunately, spring weather is very variable (rains, hot or cold weather ettc.). Each colony after winter has own development and often will start swarm before peak flow from acacia. Another situation - colonies are too weak for flow and are collecting not so much honey. But even if you had not swarming before acacia peak flow and your colonies are strong for it (10-12 pounds of bees), the weather can be bad when acacia will start blossoming. Again Ukrainian beekeepers have swarms instead honey. Described method is allowing to increase number of colonies with maximum speed (development from half of box to full one box is the quickest and you really are doing it). _*When I always had supply flow, good young queens and enough space in one box, bees even didn't grow drones at all.*_. But then - if weather is good and acacia started to flower, I did super box from one of support boxes in such method - I used as sealed brood from few support bee-hives (1-3 frames from each for having one box of sealed brood), as bees from 2 neighboring bee-hives, taking these bee-hives (each from one box) to another places. I added additional supers with built frames for this super box as well. Then I had honey instead of swarms. Caution - if super box will have queen, big swarm can go out if weather will be bad. Another option is to not use support box as basis for creating of super box. It will start to work then not so quickly (bees will use some open brood from frames with sealed brood to start queen cells and only then will start to work). Advantage of method is also - you need not so much supers and frames for the same quantity of honey. Disadvantage - you have more work for creating of super boxes. Unfortunately, I had not too big experience as I needed to go to Jamaica in 2010, but some Ukrainian beekeepers with hundreds of beehives are using it. It is not big advantage of method, if you can develop each colony to big power without risk of swarming (if weather is good and flow is good constantly) and you have enough supers and frames for traditional method. Duhaje, please, inform, how you are creating new colonies now? How much colonies you have now and which power they nave now in average? Also, do not hesitate to have any new questions for me.


----------



## Dmitry

Duhaje, additionally - exactly responsing for your questions: yes, you are right in your understanding of process - it will be surplus quantity of young bees in super box and they will be busy with honey collection - they will become foragers very quickly. In the same time, support boxes will lose (share with super box) their adult bees or sealed brood (really, each week they need to share or bees or sealed brood for new super boxes), and constantly will be in process of development. Beekeeper needs to install new frames instead of frames with sealed brrod he took. This process is very creative, but it is better to start from not too strong super boxes (really, I used such - I never used too powerful super boxes like some another Russsian and Ukrainian beekeepers). One important issue -It is strongly recommended to use some strong natural smelling issue to give bees from different boxes one common smell (otherwise they can start fighting between each other). Really, I never did it - fighting was minor in my conditions. As I said, this method is for developed beekeepers, not for beginners.


----------



## Dmitry

Gents, really, as method of quick development which Duhaje are using, as method of big colonies creating are both requests some experience, braveness and creativeness. I strongly don't recommend to follow any advices I gave above if you are not ready to have bad results as well as a result of learning.
Duhaje, additionally - can you advise which quantity of colonies is possible for one apiary on Jamaica in bush (if you have not another apiaries nearby)? I used in Ukraine maximum quantity of colonies (each 10-12 pounds of bees) is from 80 to 120 (It depends from quality of ground first of all), installation of bigger quantity will not increase total quantity of honey from apiary.


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

Well I am a little over the 140 or so mark now. I had to put several of them together that were a bit weak during the dearth period November- December. On average I would say one super on each. This year i will make several changes:1) I will feed the nucs that I create until they build out the brood chamber, 2) I will create nucs with 5 frames instead of the average 2 that i used last year, 3) I will break the brood cycle much later than i did preferably in the swarming period, 4) leave only 1 emergency cell instead of two( i did this as a safety measure just in case lizards took one queen but found if colony is strong, it may swarm,5) when taking out the queens to break the cycle.

There are several things that I am concerned about using your proposed method. Great care must be taken not to include any cells that contain unsealed brood. This would have to be done when the flow is on due to possible fighting. Disease may be spread when you return bees to other full colonies or nucs. a super hive as large as this should have plenty of ventilation. After a few supers then its also going to be a very tall hive. What i like about the Jamaican flow is that you have a period that leads up to the main flows so the bees will gradually build to meet the flow. I like this idea for the well sought logwood flow. i also like how it deals with the swarming impulse from the support colonies


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

Apiaries usually go as much as 70 the most in one apiary. One way to find out is to increase until there is no increase in the honey production as u stated. i prefer to have several apiary sites with less to take advantage of the fact that even though jamaica is small each parish has a distinct period. For me this allows more constant honey as well as not all the work being done all at once. eg one apiary of mine might have issues with swarming this week but the other apiary wont have that issue till the next 2 weeks. plus in case of problems like american foulbrood and so, it wont wipe out your entire stock if you kept tools separate between apiaries.


----------



## Dmitry

Duhaje, if it not too big secret, how old you are? On photo you are rather young, but your knowledge and understanding of bees is fully different from such which have another Jamaican beekeepers I communicated. I can have a mistake, but you will have not 500 hives in future - you will reach 1000 hives or more - It is my opinion. I agree with your corrective action for future period as concerns quick development, can add only: 1) for best development colony needs to have feed - natural flow or syrup - constantly, even after they built brood chamber. When bees are not working - and they are not working as they can for 100% without flow or syrup - beekeeper is not using their potential; 2) as you noted, 2 queen cells and 2 queens then can cause swarming for strong colony - but, from my experience, colony for 5 frames (usual starting power of split) will not swarm (note - my experience is from another climate and I worked not with Italian bees really but with Carpathian).


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

lol I am 25. Thanks for the compliment. i find myself spending hours just observing the bees and i guess I have a passion for beekeping. I have used nucs that have swarmed within the same year. Because there is limited space I guess I left them with no choice. I have been breeding for hygenic bees and hopefully will expand my operation to export queen bees one day.


----------



## Dmitry

As concerns method for creating of big colonies from support colonies. Really, beekeepers are not so careful to have not unsealed brood, but they are destroying queen cells one week later (it is hardest for me in work with this method). Bees will be not returned to support colonies - they will work until their power will decrease until usual colony power or they will be dismantled for few boxes (if flow cutted). For really big "big colonies" special bottom with mesh is used for ventilation, but I never used it as I did not too big colonies using not more than few support colonies (and then hive is not too tall like another Ukrainian beekeepers have when they are using many support colonies). But, as I mentioned above, it is not simple method which have own risks and disadvantages and was born in specific circumstances.
Am I good in my understanding, that you are using emergency queens now?
If it is not big secret, how much honey you used to collect from one two boxes colony per year (in average)?
Do you have years, when you have not honey at all?


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

Ok there are a few things i need to point out.one is that i graft or use queen system for increase. i also break my brood pattern by removing queens from established hives, this forces the bees to make new queens from larvae. Although they make from the best larvae possible, it would still be considered as an emergency to me since the mother queen was not superceded naturally. with a double hive i would say 2 kegs of honey/10 gallons/ 50 750mls bottles/100 lbs. This is a hive that starts with one super on. Because I am increasing i dont not collect this from some hives but this is the average. as we speak i have several hives with as much as 3 supers on waiting for the flow to pick up. when i start with a 5 frame nuc early, I expect the get one super full of honey, well 50lbs in same year. With feeding this year i expect to get more.


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

I also use screened bottom boards (with mesh) throughout my hives.


----------



## Duhaje Jennings




----------



## Dmitry

Duhaje, please, give clarification to photo above.


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

I use these squares to test for hygenic behaviours


----------



## Dmitry

Duhaje Jennings said:


> I use these squares to test for hygenic behaviours


How you are using them exactly? I didn't understand really:s


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

Sorry for the late reply. i cut out these squares and freeze them then fit them back in the slots. The bees that remove the most dead larvae, consistently will be my breeder queens.


----------



## ViggoMunck

Hello
I am a Danish bee keeper coming to Jamaica next week for two weeks.
I would like to meet some bee keepers and get a chat and to learn something.
I could even bring some Danish honey.
Viggo


----------



## redhat

Unfortunately I will be out of the country in a few days. What section of the island will you be visiting?


----------



## ViggoMunck

Dear redhat
I will be based in Kingston. I am working with an European programme regarding laboratory testing, including testing of honey.
I will be leaving on March 2nd.
I will bring some Danish honey in case anybody would like to taste.

Do you have a beekeepers association? 

Viggo


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

We do have beekeeping associations. I will make some calls to see if we can meet if possible. Are you in jamaica now? You can give me a call at 876 401 4251.


----------



## ViggoMunck

Dear Duhaje

Thank you for your kind reply. I am in Jamaica now and will stay until Saturday next week.
I will call you later today.
Viggo


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

I am so sorry I missed you ViggoMunk. I had some family emergency and had to be up and down. I really wanted to taste that Danish honey!


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

I see that many people are viewing the dadabs.com website. The main purpose of the site is to share with other persons how beekeeping is done in a country that does not have distinct seasons. Where it is sunny practically all year round. It is also to share with fellow Jamaican beekeepers practices that I have learnt from others as well as from experimenting. The books and internet are flooded with information from North America so I thought it could serve as a local reference especially with the nectar sources as we do not have plants like clover and buckwheat and others that are mentioned so much. Thank you all as I am new to building websites. I would also like assistance from persons who have more experience than I do with websites. As you can see it is a work in progress but I am updating the blog as much as I can so please check it out.


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

My website has been hacked. If it is accessed by a cell phone a pornographic site come up instead. is there anyone who can assist? using laptops and desktops work fine. Please assist.


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

I have finally sorted out the website problem. Much easier than I had expected. Im all fired up to go again. I have many things to discuss from the last time.


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

I have purchased my own foundation mill








[/URL]


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

crude wax to use and make foundation sheets







[/URL]


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

Anyone planning to come to Jamaica for the summer? I am now on summer holidays and would not mind to show you around. Oh by the way....!!!! If you ever want to know about a place in Jamaica that you would like to stay let me know and I' ll give you unbiased info. I promise!


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

Dont worry it is totally free!!!lol


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

site of my 6th apiary.


----------



## johnbeejohn

that would be awesome to live there


----------



## khaas15

Duhaje,

I get to Jamaica about twice a year, once with the family and the other with just the wife. I'd love to bring you some of my honey to swap. I am going to be staying in Montego Bay at the Royal Decameron in November. I can meet you downtown if you like. I love the pork pit!


----------



## Haraga

Duhaje Jennings said:


> I have purchased my own foundation mill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Tell us about how your foundation mill works.


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

Well It is the same one as I saw advertised by the FatBeeMan. First flat sheets are placed at the entrance of the rollers( In this picture the rollers are still covered in plastic. The rollers are then rotated by a bar to the end of the machine. This one is manual.


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

Sure No problem, Khaas15. i will share some mead as well.


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

Does anyone on this site have any connections with universities? I have a really cool idea for a PHd. Something I observed with the bees and i would like to check it out.


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

Little cousin resting on bee stand with a doubled nuc


----------



## Duhaje Jennings

Is this a psuedoscorpion? The prey of Varroa mites?


----------



## janyfarmer

Is the site down? I will send you a private message


----------

